# Mounts



## Rempala (Nov 1, 2011)

Will a car mount from a Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000 work for a Samsung Galaxy Tab SCH-800?


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

They are identical exterior wise... aside from minor cosmetic differences.

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightVVulf (Apr 10, 2012)

Rempala said:


> Will a car mount from a Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000 work for a Samsung Galaxy Tab SCH-800?


Hi there. I ended up going with RAM mounting systems. ( http://www.ram-mount.com/Products/TabletPCMounts/tabid/693/Default.aspx#/ ) Start here to use their device wizard.

These are the two pieces I picked up. Which allowed me to mount the device right where I needed it.

Holder : http://www.ram-mount.com/CatalogResults/PartDetails/tabid/63/partid/082065077045072079076045083065077052085/Default.aspx
Mount bar: http://www.ram-mount.com/CatalogResults/PartDetails/tabid/63/partid/082065077045066045051049054045049045050048050085/Default.aspx

all said and done, this company is a bit pricey; but their products are very durable and will keep your device in place. For example, I was t-boned in this vehicle, and the tablet survived with less damage than myself. Go figure.

VVulf


----------

